
High-Powered REPL for Haskell, Inspired by IPython - Terretta
https://github.com/litxio/ptghci
======
rkrzr
There is already a Haskell kernel for IPython:

[https://github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell](https://github.com/gibiansky/IHaskell)

How does this project differ in scope/design goals?

(This project uses a different approach to implement essentially the same
thing:

> It is implemented as a wrapper around GHCi based on Python's prompt-toolkit
> library and heavily inspired by IPython. )

~~~
vaibhavsagar
It doesn't look like this works in the web browser or uses any of the Jupyter
infrastructure at all. It seems like the UX is far better than IHaskell's
Jupyter console integration though, which is fantastic.

IMO the biggest issue with IHaskell is that it requires a correctly configured
Python environment (in addition to a correctly configured Haskell
environment), which this also does, so I don't think this is a substantive
improvement.

(I currently help maintain IHaskell)

~~~
ben509
> IMO the biggest issue with IHaskell is that it requires a correctly
> configured Python environment

Ah, you reminded me that I need to put up a PR with some fixes...

------
carreau
IPython dev here; congrats, that looks great !

------
xvilka
They can base the kernel on top of these C++ libraries:

\- [https://blog.jupyter.org/a-new-python-kernel-for-jupyter-
fcd...](https://blog.jupyter.org/a-new-python-kernel-for-jupyter-fcdf211e30a8)

\- [https://github.com/QuantStack/xeus](https://github.com/QuantStack/xeus)

One day, hopefully, language-independent part of Jupyter will be rewritten
completely in Rust (backend) and WebAssembly (frontend), to achieve the
portability, better safety guarantees, and speed.

------
mlevental
how does typeBarEnabled and tab completion work? I have yet to find a solution
in any editor that can do type under cursor for a trivial codebase and this,
for me at least, is the most necessary tool for writing Haskell because of how
crappy docs are usually

~~~
jose_zap
You should give VScode + haskell-ide-engine a try. It offers a really good
completion engine.

------
boothead
Looks really nice! I'm looking forward to trying this out.

